# E2 visa



## melanie b (Jun 4, 2014)

Good Morning,
My husband and I are very keen to move to the USA , we are in our 50s and it looks like our best chance is to apply for a E2 Visa. If any one has any good info around securing this visa or advice on another appropriate visa we would be very grateful. 

Thank you.
Mel.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The E-2 is not the ideal visa .. it does not get you permanent residence ..no green card 
if the business slow .. or not enough employees its over .. visa are renewed every 3 or 5 years 
E-2 Treaty Investors | USCIS


----------



## melanie b (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi , thanks for your reply.
Do you have an E2 Visa ?
If the business is running successfully can you apply for permanent residency or do you have to continually reapply for this visa every 3 to 5 years?
What is the number of employees you need to secure your visa?

Thanks again for your advice.

Mel.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

melanie b said:


> Hi , thanks for your reply.
> Do you have an E2 Visa ?
> If the business is running successfully can you apply for permanent residency or do you have to continually reapply for this visa every 3 to 5 years?
> What is the number of employees you need to secure your visa?
> ...


never had an E-2 ..but used to own an E-2 forum
there is no path to permanent residence 
you have to keep renewing visa its not cheap 

there are aila lawyers in London who you should consult
before going full steam 

U.S Immigration and Visas - The Real Story: Amazon.co.uk: J. A. Carty, T. R. Carty: Books


----------



## nkvasg (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi there,

How did you go with your E2? I'm looking also at opportunity for E2. I'm not really after Green card. I'm doing well in Australia but my family has a small business in US that I really need to be there for a couple of years to manage it. Could anyone advise me how much money normally do we need to prove that we have in the business? Is $100,000 enough? Anything else that I need to consider?

Thank you


----------

